# Smoked Salt



## nmtemp (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had some very good smoked salts that

works well on many Meats and Veggies,

but they are very pricy. I Itried smoking kosher

salt my-damn-self with very poor results.

Any Thoughts


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Put it on a flat sheet, if its to deep the smoke doesn't penetrate. Either that or you have to keep stirring it around.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 7, 2011)

I've smoked salts. Found that a heavy smoke smell from mesquite or hickory works the best. I tried it th efirst time with metal bug screen to get the best smoke around the salt. only went ok. next time I did it on aluminmun foil. I smoked 1 1/2 lbs for 5 hrs. The longer the better and a thicker smoke than your Thin Blue Smoke is good just not billowing black sooty smoke. I made the mistake of giving them to friends and now its when are you going to make more. As usual. Its fantastic on fried eggs. Yummy.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 7, 2011)

I love salt.

Got about 10 different varieties.

Tried smoking ...took too much time and not near as good as store bought.

I also like garlic infused salt.

I get my salt fix here!    http://www.saltworks.us/  

Nice folks and free shipping most of the time.

 Craig


----------



## thebigred67 (Aug 7, 2011)

I found smoked salt at Trader Joe's and I think it was like 1.50 or 2.00 bucks.


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

thebigred67 said:


> I found smoked salt at Trader Joe's and I think it was like 1.50 or 2.00 bucks.


I'll have to check that out.


----------



## nmtemp (Aug 7, 2011)

GROOVY


----------



## nmtemp (Aug 7, 2011)

Groovy that might work


----------



## thebigred67 (Aug 8, 2011)

meateater said:


> I'll have to check that out.




Not sure on the price (my memory for numbers is really bad) but it was a good deal I believe. Once I saw smoked salt I didn't really care what the cost was anyway.


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 15, 2011)

i have smoked over 30 pounds of salt now with diffrent woods. Best way i found is course sea salt (www.saltworks.us) I made up some special racks out of 1x2 and wetal window screens. and ran it threw my masterbuilt propane smoker for over 12 hours a batch. For wood i was using treager pellets. I found that it works best to stir the salt around every few hours as it will start to pack down and get a slight crust on it. Mix it up and just smoke away. I made up a variety pack and gave them out for xmas gifts a few years ago. also tried peppercorns and they turned out yummy also.


----------



## johnecig (Nov 24, 2011)

You can use smoked salt to sprinkle over raw or cooked vegetables (it's particularly good on grilled asparagus), mix into guacamole or salsa, season meat before cooking, or nearly any cooking process that requires the use of salt.


----------



## rayjn (Mar 6, 2012)

Try using a grease splash screen with a thin layer of kosher salt. Had great results with MES40 and AMNPS. Smoked about 3 hrs. The splash screen is very fine mesh so the smoke passes but the salt doesn't.


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 13, 2012)

rayjn said:


> Try using a grease splash screen with a thin layer of kosher salt. Had great results with MES40 and AMNPS. Smoked about 3 hrs. The splash screen is very fine mesh so the smoke passes but the salt doesn't.


Good idea on the splash screen.  I will have to give it a try.

Discovered a new salt (at least new to me) Saturday.  Cypress Black Salt.

Had it sprinkled on Focaccia bread. It was awesome.  Just ordered some.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love using smoked salts in my cooking but have never thought about making my own. Thank you for all the information, I cannot wait to try making some.


----------



## navigator (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been smoking this brand of salt, its somewhat moist in the bag and I think that makes the smoke stick better. I just did 5 more pounds. I put it in for a full AMPS load and then hit it with the Traeger for a few hours more for added smoke and to dry it the rest of the way.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 13, 2012)

I have 2 splater screens with coarse seasalt in the smoker right now. I will be adding some spiced nuts to the smoker in about an hour.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a manic temp to smoke the salt at?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

I have done both hot and cold smokes on salt. I think the salt took the smoke better at 225 for my taste anyway


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool. I want to make some to give as Christmas gifts with the peppermint bark I already make. Sort of a sweet and salty gift.....


----------



## linguica (Oct 13, 2012)

Homemade smoked salt just has to be better than store bought. store bought seems to lose its smoke  after the bottle is opened several times. I'm thinking i could re-smoke it to my own liking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 13, 2012)

some great ideals going on here.......


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 13, 2012)

I cold smoked the salt for 3 hours with peach pellets in the AMNPS while I was doing some cheese. When I took the cheese out I bumped up the temp to 225 and added pitmaster blend to the mix and added some mixed nuts with chipotele,onion and garlic powder.Will smoke these for about 2 hours. This is my first time doind salt and nuts so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## cooknhogz (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.conyeagerspice.com/salt-hickory-smoked-quart/


----------

